# Paid Time Off Question



## Vanjie (Sep 22, 2021)

Hey there!

Been a TM on and off for a few years while in college, been in role as the Closing TL at my current store for about 4 months now though. However, as a TM I only really worked about 10/15 hours a week.

I'm taking a desperately needed vacation in the coming weeks before things really ramp up for Q4. However, I went to MyTime Self Service to request to use vacation pay, and it only allows me to use about 27 hours (my average hours) even though I have worked 40+ hours a week since becoming a TL.

A few questions:

I have a newer Store Director and a newer ETL-HR who are unclear if this is the norm. My ETL-HR contacted someone and they were not given any work around for this, but she's generally clueless on a regular basis. Is this how Target handles PTO for people in a full-time role?

How are average hours calculated? I worked about 10/15 hours a week for nearly a year and I am worried I won't be able to bring my average hours up by the time I want to take an extended vacation next year. Have asked around my store and no one seems to have an exact answer for me.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 22, 2021)

you have to average 40 hours for a whole year or 1000 hours.


----------



## Anelmi (Sep 22, 2021)

You can only get PTO for up to your average hours. That's why boosting that average is so important. Unfortunately you will probably have to work quite a few 40 hour weeks to get it boosted and even then, you probably won't get to 40.


----------

